# eclipse debuger mit Argumenten starten?



## A.T. (14. Feb 2005)

Hallo ich muss schon wieder was fragen und zwar,
das Programm an dem ich arbeite verlangt beim Start Argumente.
Wo kann ich die bei eclipse eintragen?

Danke schon mal!


----------



## foobar (14. Feb 2005)

Unter Run => Arguments kannst du Programm und VM-Parameter angeben.


----------



## dotlens (14. Feb 2005)

*verschieb*


----------



## A.T. (15. Feb 2005)

Super danke!


----------

